# New From Trophy Taker- "Top Pin" Hunting Sights



## GKF Tech (Oct 20, 2002)

*Looks good...*

So do you set top pin at 20 yards (does this move?)
then others at 30 then 40 then bottom say 50.

Interesting Vertical and horizontal.

Out in Colorado ,7 pins would be a plus.

GKF Tech


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Great Looking sight*

Have to check them out at Tradeshow. Look forward to seeing them elk pictures Jarrod. Dont forget to bring them with the stories.


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

Good looking sight. I'm sure you'll do well with it.


----------



## T Taker Tech (Jan 4, 2003)

GKF Tech,

That's correct. Top pin is fixed (and a little shorter in production models than the one pictured), then all other pins are adjustable.
Center horizontal pins are machined offset in production models to offer zero pin gap while utilizing a single pin travel groove, so all pins are in an identical plane.

Looks like you guys have quite a few new products in your line-up as well. Good luck in '04. Maybe we'll see you at the ATA show.

T Taker Tech


----------



## 3D bowman (Dec 21, 2003)

*sight*

I love the sight and the availabiliy of 7 pins. I have always had to add pins to my sights. I hope it is available in .19 fiber. I would like to see it available with a longer extension (solid or quick detatch). A 3rd axis would also be nice for those shooters using it for MBR class at IBO and ASA. Not to mention that guys like me would like it for hunting with those long shots in the west in some of those steep inclines. It looks very durable even with the microadjust. I belive one of those will be on my bow in march.


----------



## T Taker Tech (Jan 4, 2003)

3D Bowman,

Great suggestions!

Initial models will go out with staggered pins. Top 3 or 4 pins will be .029" and the bottom 3 or 4 pins will be .019" We're still deciding on which configuration will be best.

Eventually, this model will be available with all .019" pins, but I cannot promise anything as far as dates.

As for the extension, that is in the works, but will not be added until later as well. Again, no promises on dates for that option, but I will say that we plan to make it with a quick detach for easy storage in your bowcase.

Third axis option has been figured into the overall design of the product, but the above mentioned additions will be addressed first.

Hope the new year is good to ya!

T Taker Tech


----------

